# Ausstattung ZR Race 7.0 (2013)



## SahnebrotRider (6. Februar 2013)

1.) Kann mir einer sagen, ob die an dem ZR Race 7.0 verbaute Gabel mit einer Steckachse ausgestattet ist? In der Artikelbeschreibung auf der Radon-Seite (unter Details) steht zwar, dass die FOX eine Steckachse hat. Wenn ich mir aber die Detailbilder auf bike-discount.de anschaue, sieht es sehr nach einem ganz normalen Schnellspanner (9mm-Achse) aus. 

2.) Eher Grundsätzliches: Kann man die verbaute Formula RX vorn ohne Adapter mit einer 160mm-Scheibe fahren?


----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

Sieht nach normalen Schnellspanner aus, sind aber teilweise Bilder von Vorserienbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Februar 2013)

Hi SahnebrotRider,

beim ZR Race 7.0 sind keine Steckachsen verbaut, sondern normale Schnellspanner. Vielleicht hast du das 26" mit 29" verwechselt? 
Die verbaute Formula RX kannst Du ohne Adapter mit einer 160er Scheibe fahren.

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, Martina! Deine Antwort hilft mir sehr.

Meine "Verwechslung" rührt wohl daher, dass bei der Detailbeschreibung zum ZR Race 7.0 (26") folgender Text steht: 

"FOX 32 Float *26* CTD taper

2013 verbessert Fox mit dem neu entwickelten CTD System die Bedienung seiner Federgabeln und macht diese deutlich nutzerfreundlicher. CTD steht dabei für climb, trail, descent und ermöglicht die Einstellung der Federgabel für optimale Ergebnisse in den Bereichen Uphill, Trail und Downhill über nur einen Einstellhebel während der Fahrt. *Steckachse* und tapered Steuerrohr sorgen für hohe Steifigkeitswerte und Lenkpräzision."

Vielleicht ein redaktioneller Fehler?

Wie dem auch sei, mein Wissensdurst ist gestillt. Besten Dank!


----------

